# Danio breeding help!



## 3Minxy

Hi please help. I have a very pregnant zebra Danio. And don't know what to do. I have 3 other fish in tank and I don't know which is male, 1 zebra danio (which looks female) and 2 orange danio. I will attach photos. I put the pregnant one in a 2 in 1 floating fish hatchery. I assume i need to put the male in there too to fertilize the eggs, i f i can figure out who the male/s is. Also how long before she lays her eggs? And why is she so huge and her back arched, and it also looks like her one eye is blind.


----------



## 3Minxy

Okay so I decided last night after allot of reading on the Internet that the breeding tank isn't right for danios. So I took the pregnant danio out and put the breeding tank at the bottom of the tank with some plants in. Will this work? Any better ideas? And i still don't know the sex of the rest.


----------



## Picklelily

I haven't kept danio's for years and never had one breed but I'm concerned your fish doesn't look well especially with the degree of spinal twisting, I did wonder about dropsy or egg bound.

Danio's are egg layers so would need a male to fertilize the eggs.

Anyway, as I said I have no experience of breeding danios so here is a link to an article

http://www.danios.info/articles/breeding.aspx

If it were me I would post a picture of your danio on the Aquarium co-op facebook page and ask for advice.

there is also a video here on danio's pregnancy





Good luck


----------

